# GTO pics



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I just got back from viewing and photographing several GTO's in a private collection. Among them is the original '65 Hurst car and '65 Riverside 500 pace convertible. It's too late to upload 255 pics to my account and post the GTO's tonight, but I had to throw this teaser out until tomorow...:seeya:


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope he actually drives them I have never understood why people build a car just to have it sit. I have been to the smithsonian and it sucked.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

OK I am Teased!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

ALL of the 80 cars are driven at least 2-3 times a year. He has a few trusted "handlers" who do this for him and even take them to local car shows and cruises. I applied for, and was immediately accepted into the program, but since I live 360 miles from them don't see that happening anytime soon. It also seems the pics aren't coming across from Webshots. Hmmmmmm...... don't know which end the problem is on but they will eventually get it corrected. Here are more of the Hurst car.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

'65 Pace car


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee is gonna need a cold shower after he sees that! arty:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Couple '64's for Rickster and Thor...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

How about a 67 for your ol' pal Eric????


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

With the sun coming in the windows and fluorescent lighting, it was hard to get good angles to eliminate glare. 
Here's a few for the "late model" crowd...:lol:
This is a '69 triple black convert, claimed to be another one-of-one.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> How about a 67 for your ol' pal Eric????


Eric, he HAS NO '67's.....

I did skip over the '66 though. Need to get back to that one.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Billed as 1-of-6 ram air 4 converts with an automatic.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Orbit Orange... was this possibly made in Canada ? It was the only '70 trim tag to have options on it like my Oshawa built Chevelle.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Mich. NO '67's??? Well, there's no accounting for individual taste! A lot of NICE cars, tho'..........!!!!!!


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

He definitely likes the 70 judge! I live in Indy and I know of a collector with almost 30 separate muscle cars but they're all MOPAR. Did he happen to have any Javelins or Ramblers from AMC? I have always really like them.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

NEEDLEZ said:


> He definitely likes the 70 judge! I live in Indy and I know of a collector with almost 30 separate muscle cars but they're all MOPAR. Did he happen to have any Javelins or Ramblers from AMC? I have always really like them.


No AMC stuff there. He does have 2 Mopars. A '65 Belvedere ? HEMI and a '69 Roadrunner HEMI...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Eric, he HAS NO '67's.....
> 
> I did skip over the '66 though. Need to get back to that one.


:willy::lol:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

'66


----------



## NEEDLEZ (Oct 21, 2009)

That's the kind of pension plan I want when I retire.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That 66 is sweet. The color looks good on that car. Thanks Mitch!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Eric Animal said:


> That 66 is sweet. The color looks good on that car. Thanks Mitch!



:agree Stunning!


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Holy crap! Beautiful cars, love that red 64!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome collection!! :cheers


----------

